# Μελίτινη, Μελιτίνη ή Μελιτινή



## nickel (Apr 20, 2008)

earthoddity said:


> ...το παιδί θα το βγάλουμε τελικά Μελίνα... Χριστιανικό όνομα Μελιτινή (ή πάει ο τόνος στην παραλήγουσα; άλλη απορία...)



Η απορία γεννήθηκε από την παραπάνω συζήτηση.

Ο *μελίτινος* στους αρχαίους ήταν αυτός που είναι φτιαγμένος από μέλι ή ο γλυκός σαν μέλι. Έγραφε ο Διογένης Λαέρτιος στο βιβλίο του για τον άλλο Διογένη, τον κυνικό (Βίοι Φιλοσόφων):
«τὸν πρὸς χάριν λόγον ἔφη μελιτίνην ἀγχόνην εἶναι» (δηλαδή, ο λόγος που λέγεται για να ευχαριστήσει είναι μια γλυκιά κρεμάλα — ή χρυσωμένο χάπι, που θα λέγαμε σήμερα).

*Μελιτίνη* λοιπόν η μελένια (ή μελίτινη στη νεοελληνική). Μελιτίνη, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά μου, λένε στην Κεφαλονιά μια αψιθιά, την αρτεμισία τη δενδρώδη ή θαμνώδη (πισιδιά στην Κρήτη).







Λένε επίσης τα λεξικά ότι η μελιτίνη (melitine) είναι και «διήθημα καλλιέργειας βρουκέλλας σε ζωμό το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται σε ενδοδερμική ένεση στην ανοσοδιαγνωστική του μελιταίου πυρετού». Αλλά αυτό το ξέρουν μόνο τα λεξικά.

Πιο γνωστή είναι η Μελιτίνη στη Λακωνία (που δεν έχει σχέση με τη Μελιτηνή της Ανατολίας, αν και νομίζω ότι μερικοί την έγραφαν και Μελιτινή).

Δεν πρέπει να έχει σχέση ούτε με τη Μελίτη (τη Μάλτα), αφού το εθνικό επίθετο είναι «μελιταίος», όπως στον πυρετό.

Η *αγία Μελιτινή*, από την Μαρκιανούπολη της Θράκης, σύμφωνα με τον Πάπυρο, είναι αυτή που γιορτάζεται στις 16 Σεπτεμβρίου. Υπάρχει, λέει, και άλλη μάρτυς που γιορτάζεται στις 29 Οκτωβρίου.

Το πού θα μπει ο τόνος τελικά είναι θέμα του παπά, του ληξίαρχου και του αστυνόμου που θα γράψει την ταυτότητα. Εσείς θα τη φωνάζετε Μελίνα.

Μπορείτε και Μελένια. Να τη ρωτάνε «Πώς σε λέν’;» και να απαντάει «Με λέν’ Μελένια».

Άσε καλύτερα, θυμήθηκα το ανέκδοτο, που, όταν ήταν ο εθνάρχης Καραμανλής στο Παρίσι, του γνώρισαν τη Μιλέν Ντεμονζό. «Πώς σας λέν’;» τη ρωτάει. «Μιλέν Ντεμονζό». «Κι εμένα μι λεν’ Κώστα».

Θυμήθηκα όμως, άσχετο, και τη Λαλένια.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μπορείτε και Μελένια. Να τη ρωτάνε «Πώς σε λέν’;» και να απαντάει «Με λέν’ Μελένια».
> 
> Άσε καλύτερα, θυμήθηκα το ανέκδοτο, που, όταν ήταν ο εθνάρχης Καραμανλής στο Παρίσι, του γνώρισαν τη Μιλέν Ντεμονζό. «Πώς σας λέν’;» τη ρωτάει. «Μιλέν Ντεμονζό». «Κι εμένα μι λεν’ Κώστα».


-Πώς σι λέν';
-Λεν! _(=Λένα)_
-Πώς σι λέν' σι λέν'!
-Λεν μι λέν' σι λέν'!


----------



## earthoddity (Apr 21, 2008)

Απολαυστικότατο
και διαφωτιστικότατο... μερικά από αυτά τα είχα μάθει από "σκόρπιες" αναζητήσεις μου, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την τεκμηριωμένη ετυμολογική ανάλυση! Το δε φυτό, θα πρέπει να το αναζητήσω στο γηγενές του περιβάλλον, όπου βρίσκομαι. Μου λύθηκε και η απορία μου σχετικά με τη Μάλτα: μια φίλη μου είχε αναφέρει ότι το αρχαίο της όνομα ήταν Μελίτη... 
Μόνο που διάβασα κάπου ότι μελιτίνη λέγεται και το "δηλητήριο" της μέλισσας... ισχύει και αυτό;
Όσο για τον τόνο, το μικρό ίσως έχει ήδη ένα "ληξιαρχικό" συμβάν στο ιστορικό της: ίσως αξίζει τον κόπο να δημιουργηθεί νήμα για το θέμα αυτό. Συγκεκριμένα, τι γίνεται με το επώνυμο του θηλυκού ποντιακής καταγωγής; Είναι -ίδου ή -ίδη; Εμείς -ίδου τη λέγαμε παντού, ο ληξίαρχος όμως την έγραψε -ίδη! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί μελλοντικά πρόβλημα ταυτότητας με τη λεπτομέρεια αυτή;


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2008)

earthoddity said:


> τι γίνεται με το επώνυμο του θηλυκού ποντιακής καταγωγής; Είναι -ίδου ή -ίδη; Εμείς -ίδου τη λέγαμε παντού, ο ληξίαρχος όμως την έγραψε -ίδη! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί μελλοντικά πρόβλημα ταυτότητας με τη λεπτομέρεια αυτή;



Πράγματι, αυτό αξίζει ολόκληρο δικό του νήμα!


----------

